# 2nd Annnual CBGA Boer-Nanza Production Sale



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

The sale is week from tomorrow. August 29th.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Hope you get a good price for them.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Nice! I like the flyer/ad. thing you made!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice flyer! Other breeders have made some too.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Looking good.


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Lookin good hope the sale goes well for you Tim


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Nice! I like the flyer/ad. thing you made!


Thanks. 
I did it myself.


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Transportation is available to California.


----------

